
Is there away to display target URL of RSS headers on the RSS feed reader? - TrueNomad
My pet peeve is clicking on a URL which takes me NY Times, WSJ or Atlantic like websites, without being able to know, where I am going to land at. Is there a way to configure the RSS feed to show the target site, say on feedly for instance ?
======
darekkay
In Feedly you can just hover the feed's title - it shows the page URL like for
any link. Works only on desktop, though.

